# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Προβολεας hqi

## diarh

Καλησερα σε ολους και συγγνωμη για την εξαφανιση.Ανοιξα ομως ενα μαγαζι και τρεχω.Εχω ομως ενα προβλημα.Το καταστημα ειχε στην πινκιδα του δυο προβολειςς hqi.ο ενας λειτουργει ανονικα.Ο ετερος ανβει για μερικα δευτερα και σβηνει.Στα προικια ειχε και μια δευτερη λαμπα την οποια και αντικατεστησα.Ξερει καποιος κατι???
Οπως και να εχουν τα πραγματα κερναω καφεδακι μολις γλυκανει ο καιρος γιατι στην Δροσια εχει δροσο.
περιμενω την ενημερωση σας!!Ευχαριστω!!!!!!

----------


## JOUN

Πρεπει να αλλαξεις τον εκκινητη.Ειναι ενα μικρο κουτακι συνηθως (αλλα οχι παντα ) πρασινου χρωματος μεσα στο κουτι του προβολεα.Θα το καταλαβεις γιατι απο εκει παιρνει ο ενας πολος της λαμπας.

----------


## diarh

Γιωργο καλημερα.Τον εχει ο Καυκας κλπ η τον ψαχνω αλλου???

----------


## JOUN

Παντου εχει..

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλησπερα καλο θα ειναι να αλαξεις και πυκνωτη νομιζω ρωτησε σταρτερ βρισκεις στα καταστηματα ηλ.ειδων αυτα και καλοριζικο το μαγαζι.

----------


## diarh

Κερναω καφεδακι λεμε!!!!!

----------


## JOUN

> Καλησπερα καλο θα ειναι να αλαξεις και πυκνωτη νομιζω


O πυκνωτης δεν εχει καμμια σχεση,και καθολου να μην εχει η λαμπα παλι θα αναβει..

----------


## lepouras

όπως το λέει ο Γιώργος είναι. το συνηθέστερο είναι το σταρτερ, σπάνια(μα πολύ σπάνια) ο μετασχηματιστής και μερικές φορές αν είναι οι μέχρι 150 βατ (αυτοί που πιάνουν στα 2 άκρα την λάμπα) ψιλοκαρβουνιαζει το ένα άκρο (καμιά φορά και τα 2) και μόλις ζεσταίνεται σβήνει.

----------


## JOUN

^^ Mια φορα που μου ετυχε να εχει προβλημα ο μετασχηματιστης ηταν επειδη ειχε καρβουνιασει η κλεμα του(δεν ειχαν ξυσει καλα το βερνικι απο το καλωδιο της περιελιξης).Με λιγο πατεντα δουλεψε (και δουλευει ακομα )

----------


## diarh

Και συνεχιζω.Χρονια πολλα Χριστος ανεστη!!κλπ.Κανοντας καποιες αλλαγες στην πινακιδα κατεβασα τον προβολεα ο οποιος δεν λειτουργουσε.Το εβαλα φις και τον δοκιμασα.Μπα δεν.τιποτα.Δινω ταση στον επανω.Τιποτα και αυτος.Η γραμμη ομως εχει ταση κανονικα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν κανει καμια συνδεσμολογια κουκουρουκου?????Δεν εχω και σκαλα ευκαιρη.Για να ακουσω γνωμες?????

----------


## JOUN

Αφου στην αρχη λες οτι ο επανω δουλευε..Μηπως χαλασε και αυτος;

----------


## diarh

Γιωργο καλημερα.Οχι.Αυτος που εβγαλα ειναι ο χαλασμενος.Πριν τον κατεβασω δουλευαν με τον δικοτους τροπο.Αμεσως μετα δεν δουλευει κανενας.Οιδωμεν!!!

----------

